# Actual Dimensions of an Exo-Terra



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Does anyone have the actual dimensions of a 24"L x 18"W x 18"H Exo-Terra terrarium? I'm especially interested in the measurement of the widest point at the base (Length and Width). For example, the 12"L x 12"W x 18"H tank actually measures just slightly under 12 1/2" Long & Wide at it's widest point (the base) and close to 18 9/16" High. Can anyone confirm those measurements? I'm in the planning stage of making a rack for some replacement Exo-Terra terrariums.

Thanks,

David


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

I don't know if this will help you much, but we've got the 18X18X24 and the dimensions are 18 3/8" square by 24 1/2" tall. That does not account for the clips protruding from the screened top (3/8") nor the front door latch (approx. 11/16").


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

No, that actually helps a lot...thanks!


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

No problem, I just hope the wide tank has the same dimensions as the high tank. Good luck with the rack!


----------



## theCREECH (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm sorry to but in, but I'm also curious.. since you have a tank there and seem to know it pretty well.

Do you know what the dimensions are from glass corner to glass corner? Outside dimensions? And then I'm guessing the glass is about 1/8" thick?

I know this seems like a stupid question.. it should just be 18 x 18 x 24.. but while researching tanks I've noticed that almost every tank that gives a dimension actually doesn't measure that dimension. As if the stores don't think we want to hear a size that isn't even.

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------

